# What do you think about One-Step?



## TonyL (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks to the selfless support and advice of members. merchants and sponsors, my acrylic pen finishes continue to improve. One or two have mentioned this product and it received very positive review from PSI customers. What do you think? Thank you.



One-Step Plastic Polish: 3.4 fl oz at Penn State Industries


----------



## dudstuen (Mar 30, 2014)

Tony, I have used and continue to use one-step on some things,is very good. I have started using the Mcguire's 3 step from craft supply and like it much better. Gives a very nice finish and is very easy to use.


----------



## winterwood (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Tony
I use it quite often on Acrylic and CA finish blanks, works well, my shop would not be without it. You may consider buffing wheels and blue rouge also it really brings the finish up after one step. It work for me.
D.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks folks. I use the blue rouge on my buffing wheel. Prior to that, I use Barry Gross' scratch remover, Maguire's head lamp polish, micro mesh, 600 to 320 wet sandpaper and lots of praying LOL.  I was just paging through the PSI catalogue last night, and read about it. This is all new to me. Thank you and enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## toddlajoie (Mar 30, 2014)

winterwood said:


> Hi Tony
> I use it quite often on Acrylic and CA finish blanks, works well, my shop would not be without it. You may consider buffing wheels and blue rouge also it really brings the finish up after one step. It work for me.
> D.



I used 1Step on all my acrylics and CA, until I got the 2 wheel acrylic buffing wheel with the blue stick. After that I didn't see any difference between the pens done with 1Step and then buffed and the ones that went strait from MM pads to the buffing wheels. IMO the blue stick buffing gives a good bit better shine than the 1Step, however, it is another step, and another setup of the lathe (for me at least) while the 1Step can be done right on the lathe after MM without having to re-configure... For me, it's worth it, as I'm usually only working on 1 or 2 pens at a time, but if I were combat turning, not having to re-congfig would be worth the slight difference in finish...


----------



## eranox (Mar 30, 2014)

I use One Step and love it.  I also purchased a three-part polish kit from Novus and I like it about as well.  Both products work the same way: tiny little bits of abrasive suspended in a slurry of polish.

Novus has three bottles of stuff, one is a heavy scratch remover, one is a fine scratch remover, and one is a plastic polish.  Of these, I think only the fine scratch remover is a benefit for pen making.  The heavy scratch remover works fine, but is not as fast or as even as Micro Mesh.  The plastic polish is really a plastic cleaner--good for removing fingerprints, etc, but not much else.  If I ever do a show, I'll bring it along to keep the pens looking good.

One Step is virtually indistinguishable from Novus 2 in performance in my eyes.  It does exactly the same thing, and seems to work exactly the same way.  One Step is a bright yellow/white color where Novus 2 is brown, and that's the only difference I can find.  Both are really good products, and easy to use.

Novus does have One Step beat on price.  You can get an 8 oz bottle from Amazon for under $8.  One Step is $12 for 3.4 oz, and you have to pay PSI's shipping.

I guess that's more info than you needed, but definitely try one or the other.  The results are so easy and effective, it'll feel like cheating at first.  Also, try either product to restore your headlights!  Just rub a little on with a paper towel.  My buddy turned me on to this, and it works great.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Mar 30, 2014)

I use both, it depends on which is closet to me when I get ready to polish my finished pen


----------



## Boz (Mar 30, 2014)

I only use One Step for both acrylic and CA.  I had some Novus that I use on the motorcycles but did not work as well on pens.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been using the Novus, and I love it. I wet sand my CA finished pens from 600 to 2000 grit paper, then hit with Novus 3 and Novus 2. It may not be a museum quality finish, but there are no scratches along with a pretty good shine.

Edit: the OP was about acrylics. For those, I'm wet sanding (at 1000 rpm) from 400 to 1000, then MM to 12k and Novus 2. This leaves a very nice shine on the plastics.


----------



## mmayo (Mar 31, 2014)

I use it on every CA and acrylic with great results.  I try two treatments some times depending on the blank.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you. I will try it once I run out of all of the other similar products.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 31, 2014)

If you look on wood-n-whimsie's web site. They sell the one-step polish and the item number is "flitz". I have also been told that PSi's One-Step polish is actually Flitz. Flitz is a great polish and you can usually find it automotive stores.


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 31, 2014)

I have One Step & HUT Ultra Gloss plastic polish, and either of them will make a good shine. I usually sand up to 2400 grit micro mesh and then use plastic polish. Going the whole way through all the MM grits before plastic polish just adds time, and the quality of the finish is hardly any better (if at all).


----------



## TonyL (Mar 31, 2014)

How far through the mm do you go? Though what grit please?


----------

